# Puppy pees upon meeting people, submission or youth?



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

We have an twelve week old coton de tulear (think furry and small) she rolls over and pees when people come inside. Happens outside too but this is less of an issue. She does it ninety percent of the time, mostly to men but woman too. What gives? Is this a showing of submission? Will she outgrow this!? I have delayed her greeting people and it helps butstill it happens. She is very well housevtrained already.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, it is a sign of total submission. What I would do is when new people arrive tell them to just ignore her. No looking at her and no petting her. Let you pup approach the new person on her own.

For a little pup when a strange person approaches head on, giving direct eye contact it can be very intimidating. So let her approach on her own time and she should feel more comfortable.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I always figured that when they do that it is caused from excitement. Sheba did it when she was younger, but got over it after awhile......


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It can be from excitement but since this pup is rolling on her back, I'd say it's a calming signal. She's basically telling who ever is coming towards her that she means no harm. 

I would not even greet her at all. I know it sounds cruel but to prevent it from becoming a well formed habit you must prevent it from happening in the first place. When she does come up and greet you, still don't pay much attention to her. Not until the excitement of you coming home or someone coming over should she be given attention. And even that attention should be calm, cool and collected. Eventually you can start to greet her once she's stopped all rolling and peeing. But I would do greetings gradually like starting with just saying "hey" to her for starters and work you're way up to a happy and exuberant greeting.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Natalie...I've seen tons of cases of this (exclusively small breeds....weird) and the best thing you can do is ignore them, and then SLOWLY acclimate them to a typical greeting. She just needs to gain a little more confidence, and then I'm sure it will end.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I ask people to ignore the shelties because they are so reserved, though they are supposed to be reserved so I don't apologize for that. If you just give them time often they will approach a new person on their own. We usually do this with newbies or ones we are training as ours are probably over socialized (LOL). I also find with alot of them some obedience training gives them confidence and that helps also. Once they have some training I can put them on a sit - stay and that keeps them busy thinking about work rather than nervousness.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i ask people coming over to ignore my dogs...

1. because my dogs get excited and bubba used to pee. he was two years old..with puppies, my understanding is between ages 12-20 weeks they are gaining control over their bladder but if they get excited, or they are doing what nat says, they just don't have enough control to stop a little peeing.

2. most people don't know how to greet dogs...

we did take him out more often. when we got him, he might as well have been a puppy because he was not house trained...so we took him outside to empty his bladder....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I tell people to ignore my dogs, also. I don't want them thinking they can run up to people (although Snorkels does what she darn well pleases) - neither one of them pee, though. 

And I also ignore them when I first get home, it just makes them all crazy if I come in talking to them.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Telling people to ignore their dog or to ignore one of our dogs is rocket science. People will still look at the dog or puppy and smile at it, pet it or the worst is when they look at the dog and say to THEM " I can't talk to you!!" in a cute voice. OHHHH MY GOSH how hard is it, ignore the dogs darn it!!

A therapy puppy in training is going through the same thing at this age. We have asked people to please ignore her at all times. People will still bend down, pet them and say ohh she is just so excited, it's ok it's ok when the puppy is really nervous about the whole situation! Explain to everyone in like detail what you mean by ignoring the dog to further prevent problems like this.


----------

